# Hens picking on new gir



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

What do I do if my hens are pecking the feathers of the top of my new chickens head? Her head has a bald spot and little specks of blood.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Coat the blood spot with blue-kote and separate the newbie. Did you introduce the new hen slowly or just put them together? It is very hard for a single new chicken to be accepted into a flock. It takes extra time to get them to where the original flock with leave them alone.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I have her separated now. I hope they eventually accept her thanks apyl


----------

